# Gallery!



## Trip (Nov 6, 2003)

I havn't seen this posted yet so I thought i might as well post it:

The gallery is up and running at full speed!


----------



## mr. k (Nov 6, 2003)

neat - I should find a picture for it!

ok, so I go to the gallery, post a picture.  Then the process of posting loops back and lets me enter some text about my picture (title, about, keywords) and I click submit.  Both times it gives me some error and a link to go to the main page.  I go to the main page and look - my picture was posted both times it said the gallery couldn't post it.  Then I click on the picture and a big box says that I can't view pictures without registering.  I click on the register link and it says that it appears I'm already registered.  Uh oh...  the picture I posted was the city desktop, and if anyone would like to delete it that's ok with me.  I'm gonna go back and see if I can figure out what was wrong.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 8, 2003)

Weee.....i've uploaded some desktop backgrounds, weeeeeeee


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

Mr. K, why didn't you just sign in?

And that sounds like typical Gallery behavior, like from before the big shakedown and Beta Eye for the Mac Site makeover thing.


----------



## edX (Nov 9, 2003)

arden is right - when it asks you to register, all members need to do is log in. cookies are still not completely perfect yet.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 9, 2003)

The cookies have been modified from what they previously had been set as. If you go and delete any cookies with "macosx.com" and "www.macosx.com" and then login again via the forums, this should allow you to freely go to the gallery w/o any hassle.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 9, 2003)

alright, I'll try that.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 9, 2003)

Weee


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 18, 2003)

i STILL can't figure out how to upload!?!?

I go into Album Admin and can add an album or edit an album (name anyways) but i don't see any way to upload an image. am i missing something here? seems like others are able to upload.


----------



## Trip (Nov 18, 2003)

bigbadbill said:
			
		

> i STILL can't figure out how to upload!?!?
> 
> I go into Album Admin and can add an album or edit an album (name anyways) but i don't see any way to upload an image. am i missing something here? seems like others are able to upload.



http://www.macosx.com/gallery/uploadphoto.php

Right across (to the right of) the Album Admin link is an upload link.


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 21, 2003)

I must be blind 'cause I just don't see an upload link there.

here's a sceenshot from the gallery page and another from the album admin page. I have even searched the text on both pages for the word upload  nothing!?!  

Your link works for me but when i try to uplaod i get an error message (attached):


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

Well, I see it just fine.  The link is between "Profile" and "Logout".  Try logging out and in, and see if that gets it working.


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 24, 2003)

I've tried logging out and back in (which doesn't seem to work, just clears my cookies) and even tried a different computer (windows at that) with a different login and I don't see upload link between "Profile" and "Logout"


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok now I made a brand new account login and this time the the upload link does appear, seems to be a problem with my account.


----------



## Arden (Dec 3, 2003)

Upload Photos

Do what you want with the URL.  You could put it in your signature, or your bookmarks bar, or whatever.


----------

